

Efficient Use of Hadoop Cluster with YARN Capacity Scheduler - dabsnooper
http://blog.cask.co/2015/04/efficient-use-of-yarn-cluster-with-capacity-scheduler/

======
duddun
Simple, direct and immediately usable without really needing to change much!

